# Easton Wheels



## yankeesuperfan

Hey guys looking at wheels and really easton which easton wheelset is the best? I will be using them for training, racing, tt, just about everything I am leaning toward the ascent 2 wheelset becuase it is pretty light and has earo spokes but what are you guys opinions


----------



## jhamlin38

I've got the tempest 2's on the way. If I had unlimited funds, and were to stay with easton, (not carbon) I'd probably go for the new EA90SLX. I went with tempests, cause they get good reviews, a guy that runs a shop near me is psyched to get his, and I'm a bit heavier than typical riders, at 190/195lbs. Plus, they have the sweetest hubs I've seen. Stupid smooth bearings. I hope they last. 
That being said, I'd probably go handbuilts, with nobium30 rims, white or tune hubs, and sapim or some aero spokes. On this forum, you'll find most peeps love that handbuilt set. 
If value is important at a lower pricepoint, check Neuvation. I'm about 4500 miles on M28aeros, and have beaten the piss out of them, and they're perfectly reliable. Only trued out a slight 1mm once after pounding a mean chicago pothole. 
They're a ***** to get tires on. 
Good luck with your purchase. Just be cognicent of the appropriate wheelset based on your weight.


----------



## LookDave

yankeesuperfan said:


> Hey guys looking at wheels and really easton which easton wheelset is the best? I will be using them for training, racing, tt, just about everything I am leaning toward the ascent 2 wheelset becuase it is pretty light and has earo spokes but what are you guys opinions


I've been riding Ascent IIs for about 4 months now, really like them a lot. Easton has a rider weight limit on the Ascent IIs, I believe 180 pounds (but don't make me swear to that number). I weigh 165 to 170. 

If you're around 180 or more, the Orion IIs might be better, per Easton. And if you want more aero wheels, the Tempest has a deeper rim. All 3 run the same hubs, which I think are great and have gotten great reviews across the board. Very, very smooth. 

You can get a really good deal on all 3 of these models right now, as Easton has changed to the EA90 series this year.


----------

